# Jemand Erfahrungen mit Vodafone/KabelDeutschland und 1&1 DSL?



## Wenzman (24. Februar 2017)

Hallo,

habe meinen Telekomvertrag gekündigt, weil ich hier in meinem Kaff (PLZ: 55286 / Tel: 06732) mit 1,4 MB Downloadgeschschwindigkeit und häufigen Verbindungabbrüchen herumeiere und das bei angeblich 16 mb für 45 € im Monat.
In meinem Ort scheint es ansonsten nur noch Vodafone und 1&1 als Anbieter zu geben. 
Vodafone hat vor einem halben Jahr damit geworben, dass hier Glasfaser verlegt wurde. 
Online springt mir bei Vodafone das ''Red Internet & Phone'' mit 100 Mb ins Auge, das wird aber wahrscheinlich wieder  ''bis zu'' Angaben und am Ende sinds vielleicht auch wieder nur 1,4 mb ?

edit :Hab gerade nochmal einen Speedtestl aufen lassen, bei der Telekom sind es 11 Mbits Download und 1 Mbit Upload, wobei bei Steam etc es maximal 1,4 mb sind.  

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Vodafone und halten die sich halbwegs an ihr 100 MB versprechen ?

Mfg


----------



## airXgamer (24. Februar 2017)

Meine T-Online 16k Leitung schafft auch nur 11 / 12k real. Das ist so normal und ok. Die Frage ist, wie will Vodafone über die mutmaßlich gleiche Hardware in der Straße 100k bekommen? Zaubern, VDSL oder Mobilfunk Unterstüzung?


----------



## rabe08 (24. Februar 2017)

Ich denke, da kann Dir keiner was sagen. Das hängt nämlich NUR von Deinen lokalen Gegebenheiten ab. Allerdings sollten die Anbieter detaillierte Informationen in Ihren Datenbanken haben. Vielleicht Vodafone so lange nerven, bis Sie fundierte Aussagen liefern? Oder einen Vertrag bei O2 ohne Mindestlaufzeit abschließen? Sollte eigentlich auch bei Dir gehen.


----------



## Wenzman (24. Februar 2017)

Naja sie haben halt wie gesagt nachweislich Glasfaser verlegen lassen. 
Ich hab jetzt mal bei Vodafone einen Vertrag abgeschlossen, weil ich mit Telekom echt nicht zufrieden bin, mir gehts auch vor allem um die häufigen ''technischen Störungen'' laut Telekom und wie rabe08 schon sagt wird man wohl einfach nachfragen und es ausprobieren müssen.

02 und unity media gibts bei mir leider nicht.

Danke für die Tipps

Mfg


----------



## aloha84 (24. Februar 2017)

Wenzman schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe meinen Telekomvertrag gekündigt, weil ich hier in meinem Kaff (PLZ: 55286 / Tel: 06732)* mit 1,4 MB* Downloadgeschschwindigkeit und häufigen Verbindungabbrüchen herumeiere und das* bei angeblich 16 mb *für 45 € im Monat.
> In meinem Ort scheint es ansonsten nur noch Vodafone und 1&1 als Anbieter zu geben.
> ...




Dir ist der Unterschied zwischen MBit und MByte/s bekannt?


----------



## GrueneMelone (24. Februar 2017)

Vodafone bzw Kabeldeutschland läuft ja nicht über die Telefonleitungen sondern TV-Kabel wenn ich nicht total aufm Schlauch stehe. Komplett andere Technik. Da könnte das schon gehen. Kabeldeutschlandvertrag brauchst du dann. Normal Vodafone hilft dir nicht.
1&1 hab ich selber. Ist super, aber halt nur wenn die Leitungen da liegen. 50000er Leitung 100 oder sogar 200000er Leitung ist gelegt. Über Wlan(5GHz)  schaff ich so 48-49 Down. Also mega gut. Wichtig mit 2,4GHz Wlan wirst du die Geschwindigkeit nie ausreizen können. Da kommt deutlich weniger an. Also Kabel oder 5Ghz. Meine günstige Lösung ist kostenloses Kabelmodem vom Provider + Fritzbox 4040 für 90€.


----------



## T'PAU (24. Februar 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Dir ist der Unterschied zwischen MBit und MByte/s bekannt?


Hab ich auch gerade gedacht.
Ich hab da auch immer ein wenig Probleme mit. Deshalb (u.a.) hab ich mir schon vor Ewigkeiten den Netspeedmonitor installiert und sehe so immer den Up/Download und immer in der gleichen Grösseneineheit.
Möchte ich nicht mehr missen das Tool!


----------



## fotoman (24. Februar 2017)

Wenzman schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Vodafone und halten die sich halbwegs an ihr 100 MB versprechen ?


Mein 32/2 KabelDeutschland (bzw. mittlerwiele ja Vodefone) kommt komplett bei mir an. In den letzten 7 Jahren gab es nur ein paar Monate lang mal ein Probelm, wenn zu viele Nachbarn meinten,, das Internet mit einem Videoanbieter verwechseln zu müssen. Ob die jetzt ausgezogen sind oder doch einige auf VDSL umgestellt haben, weiss ich nicht. Jedenfalls liefert VD seitdem auch Samstags Abends wieder die volle Leistung.

Natürlich immer nur, wenn auch die eigenen Applikationen und die Gegenstelle dazu in der Lage sein.

Ausfälle gibt es gefühlt einmal im Jahr ein paar Stunden, wobei ich sowas natürlich nicht monitore und damit Ausfälle Tagsüber an Werktagen nicht mitbekomme. Meist ist dann auch gleich alles weg (TV, Internet und Telefon), das ist halt der Schwacgsinn von VOIP, aber damit muss man bei den Telekomikern ja mittlerweile auch leben.

Trotzdem werde ich damnächst beim Umzug zu Telekom VDSL 100/40 wechseln, und das trotz FTTH mit Glasfaser direkt in der neuen Wohnung, aber leider von einem unfähigen lokalen Anbieter.


----------



## HisN (24. Februar 2017)

Sobald das Kabel ist und nicht DSL oder sowas, gibts praktisch keine Probleme mit der Bandbreite.
Da es ein Shared-Medium ist (d.h. Du teilst die die Bandbreite mit allen anderen am gleichen Verteiler) KANN es mal zu Engpässen kommen, ist (meiner Erfahrung nach, Großstadt) kaum vorhanden. 
Das die ganze Technik ab und zu spinnt .... kommt halt vor^^ Wie bei jedem Anbieter.


----------



## Wenzman (26. Februar 2017)

Ja danke ich werde es wie gesagt mal austesten. 
Habe leider nur gerade bemerkt, dass mein Vertrag bei der Telekom schon am 4.3. ausläuft und ich den Vodafone Vertrag erst am 23.02. abgeschlossen habe, also habe ich jetzt vermutlich 1-2 Wochen kein Internet  .


----------



## Hitcher82 (26. Februar 2017)

Wenzman schrieb:


> Ja danke ich werde es wie gesagt mal austesten.
> Habe leider nur gerade bemerkt, dass mein Vertrag bei der Telekom schon am 4.3. ausläuft und ich den Vodafone Vertrag erst am 23.02. abgeschlossen habe, also habe ich jetzt vermutlich 1-2 Wochen kein Internet  .



Kurze Frage an dich da du ja Telekom gekündigt hast. haben die sich mal gemeldet mit einem besonderen Angebot zur eventuellen Vertragsverlängerung oder ist seit der Kündigung Funkstille?


----------



## rolandm (27. Februar 2017)

Soweit ich das noch im Kopf habe, bietet Vodafone im Regelfall Internet via Kabel. 
Da 1und1 im Bereich der Consumeranschlüsse kein eigenes Netz hat, verwenden die im Regelfall auf Telekomanschlüsse.
Somit dürften die auch nicht mehr Speed liefern können, wenn die Leitung nicht mehr zulässt.

Ich nutze seit langem einen VDSL 50 Anschluß, der bei mir stabil mit voller Rate synchronisiert.


----------



## sozialhookah (27. Februar 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Sobald das Kabel ist und nicht DSL oder sowas, gibts praktisch keine Probleme mit der Bandbreite.
> Da es ein Shared-Medium ist (d.h. Du teilst die die Bandbreite mit allen anderen am gleichen Verteiler) KANN es mal zu Engpässen kommen, ist (meiner Erfahrung nach, Großstadt) kaum vorhanden.
> Das die ganze Technik ab und zu spinnt .... kommt halt vor^^ Wie bei jedem Anbieter.



Also wenn es zu Engpässen kommt ist der Anbieter schlicht Müll  
Arbeite bei einem Kabelunternehmen und wir sorgen immer dafür das ein Umsetzer eine gewissen Anzahl an Modems nicht übersteigt. 
Ich kann nur aus meiner Erfahrung sagen seit 2 Jahren einen 250/25 Tarif und ich hab noch nie diese Geschwindigkeit nicht bekommen.


Anfälliger für Störungen ist Kabel aber ganz sicher!


----------



## Wenzman (27. Februar 2017)

Hitcher82 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an dich da du ja Telekom gekündigt hast. haben die sich mal gemeldet mit einem besonderen Angebot zur eventuellen Vertragsverlängerung oder ist seit der Kündigung Funkstille?


Da kam nichts mehr.


----------



## Wenzman (1. März 2017)

So leude, kleines update.

Das Paket mit der Fritzbox kam eben an. Anschließen hat alles in allem 20 Minuten gedauert. Direkt nen Speedtest gemacht und es kommen die vollen 100 mbit/(byte=?) an !
Hab mal eben 5 GB in 15 Minuten runtergeladen, wofür ich sonst 4-6 Stunden gebraucht habt. Hammer ! Müsste jetzt sogar vielleicht für 4k Netflix reichen ?!
Soll jetzt keine Werbung sein, aber das dann auch noch 30 € billiger im 1. Jahr als bei der Telekom... Top 

Danke für die Beratung


----------



## aloha84 (1. März 2017)

Wenzman schrieb:


> So leude, kleines update.
> 
> Das Paket mit der Fritzbox kam eben an. Anschließen hat alles in allem 20 Minuten gedauert. Direkt nen Speedtest gemacht und es kommen die vollen 100 mbit/(byte=?) an !
> Hab mal eben 5 GB in 15 Minuten runtergeladen, wofür ich sonst 4-6 Stunden gebraucht habt. Hammer ! Müsste jetzt sogar vielleicht für 4k Netflix reichen ?!
> ...



Es sind 100 M*Bit.*
Und keine Sorge.........da gewöhnt man sich sehr schnell dran.


----------

